# smtp.mac déconnecté



## tinouvo (2 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis abonné à .mac et pourtant quand je tente d'envoyer un mail avec imail, ça ne fonctionne pas. Je peux en recevoir, mais dès qu'il s'agit d'en envoyer il me dit que le serveur d'envoi smtp.mac.com est déconnecté.

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée pour régler mon problème. J'ai eu beau chercher partout, toutes les solutions proposées sur les différents forums ne m'ont pas aidé.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## loustic (4 Mai 2008)

tinouvo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis abonné à .mac et pourtant quand je tente d'envoyer un mail avec imail, ça ne fonctionne pas. Je peux en recevoir, mais dès qu'il s'agit d'en envoyer il me dit que le serveur d'envoi smtp.mac.com est déconnecté.
> 
> ...


Avec Mail ?
As-tu configuré ton compte correctement dans Mail ?
Réglages du serveur...
Port 587
Utiliser SSL coché


----------



## tinouvo (5 Mai 2008)

Merci merci merci et encore merci !!!!

Il me manquait ce fameux port 587. Le mien était sur 25.

Ça marche !

Merci !


----------

